# XI'AN | Taixin Building | 214m | 36 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-02 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Quite a tasteful tower.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-19 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-09 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks God, it will have helipad 😁 😁


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-16 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-02 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-29 by gears


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-30 by njbw


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

njbw
on 14th August 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-19 by Roc_one


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-13 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

皓瀚霏凡
on the 7th March 2022


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-28 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-30 by blue902


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-08 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-29 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-23 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/09/22 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-04 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------

